# If my chainsaw motor seized...



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Did you just forget to mention the part about mixing two-stroke oil with the gasoline that you were using prior to buying the pre-mixed fuel?

Chris


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Does the chain move by hand? Is the chain brake off?


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

I never confused the oil vs gas chambers when adding liquids.

I the gas tank I originally added the gas from the gas station -- then the PowerCare 50:1

In the oil tank -- I only ever filled it with the oil I mentioned.

As far as the chain moving manually - I will have to check in morning.

The chain brake is completely stuck -- and since I had turned it off before this got so bad for me -- I presume the position it is stuck in as the "off" position

But if I were to exert the kind of force needed to move it -- my guess is it would "explode" in a million pieces, and that I would not even have enough strength in the first place. It is pretty well stuck in place.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If you ran it with just gas at first, you killed it, if you ran a mix always, it might be salvageable. 

check for a chain brake, release it, pull the spark plug, and give the rope a tug, if the rope pulls correct, try again with the sparkplug installed.

Worst case a pro can help for a price.


ED

P. s. All 2 cycle engines need a mixed fuel, most people buy a small can and add it to their fuel can at purchase.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I read it as he used gas only and did not mix with oil.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It is probably dead. That brand is disposable, not worth fixing.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

nysepete said:


> I never confused the oil vs gas chambers when adding liquids.
> 
> I the gas tank I originally added the gas from the gas station -- then the PowerCare 50:1
> 
> In the oil tank -- I only ever filled it with the oil I mentioned.


To be absolutely clear, chainsaws have two fluid tanks. One contains “bar oil” which lubricates the chain as it travels around the bar. It has nothing to do with the engine. The second tank contains the fuel for the engine. Since this is a 2-cycle engine, it has no engine oil reservoir like that in a car or lawnmower powered by a 4-cycle engine, so the oil that lubricates the engine has to be added to the fuel. You can buy a pre-mixed fuel, or you can mix your own, but if you have run straight gasoline with no oil for lubrication, well, like Ed wrote.

Chris


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

OK -- well,

First of all -- thanks for the info. Unfortunately - as it goes, my warranty expired very recently.

There is a guy down the road who salvages all sorts of power tools etc and sells them from his driveway. 
I guess this one will be his next donation -- and "lesson learned" for me.

Seems a bummer to think it's that easy to completely ruin something -- but it would not be the first time in my life...
And I'll have to take solace in knowing I fix more things than I break!

Thanks again.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

nysepete said:


> OK -- well,
> 
> First of all -- thanks for the info. Unfortunately - as it goes, my warranty expired very recently.
> 
> ...


There is a simple remedy for this affliction.

READ the frikkin MANUAL first. :devil3:

I don't aim to sound mean, but those that don't take the time to learn, don't deserve to have the nice tools.


ED


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

Are there parts I should strip and keep as salvage for potential future replacement part bin?


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Have to agree, you killed your saw.

Unless you buy the exact same model again, very few parts would be worth salvaging other than the chain and bar and starter recoil. And by the time your new saw needed them you'd probably not be able to find them.

Perhaps you can get some type of trade-in value for a used saw from your guy down the street.


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

daveb1 said:


> And by the time your new saw needed them you'd probably not be able to find them.



This is brilliant!

So I get it now... time for a new saw and just in time for Father's Day!

I am learning --- owning a chainsaw after spending the majority of my life in the big city was something new.

I think I'm ready to accept the responsibility of a new machine!

Recommendations? Something more powerful than this one...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Power is only part of the equation, the other is bar length. A lot depends on what you plan to do with it. Toppling might oaks is different than limbing or clearing small stuff. A decent dealer should be able to point out some options once they determine what you plan to use it for. Maybe even electric.


Folks have their own opinions but I'm partial to Stihl.


It has not come up in the discussion but safety is a big factor, both in usage and equipment. Our S-i-L is decidedly not handy and they bought their first place with trees and acreage a few years ago, and he wanted/needed a chain saw. I suggested checking to see if the local college had a short evening course or if the Ministry of Natural Resources offered courses. They ended up have a real arbourist crew in to take down some really large stuff and he paid the guy extra time and got a good lesson from him.


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

Understood -- I am not felling mighty oaks..!

Normal suburban life. Point taken about safety vs power. And about chain length.

I think I should phrase it differently -- I guess "power" is the wrong word -- I guess I really mean "quality" -- Better quality.

When I watch videos of people using / repairing / etc chainsaws -- it's never an Echo in the video.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a medium sized Huskvarna and a newer slightly larger Stihl. I bought the Stihl because of their reputation. The Stihl, even from new, never started as willingly as the Husky. The Stihl needs new fresh gas and 8 to 10 pulls. The Husky can have stale 3 year old gas in it and it starts with 2 or 3 pulls. The Husky fell off the truck and got run owner by my skid steer, and it still runs. The Husky, although a little smaller, will out cut the Stihl all day. I use the Husky and keep the Stihl in the truck as a backup saw.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a Husqvarina which I have used for years, until I bought my dewalt 20v battery saw. I only use the gas one for the larger trees, and the battery for everything else. 
I just grab it off the shelf, pop in a battery and go cut.
I never have to worry about it not starting. I also have plenty of batteries to use, so I could run it all day long.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I too would look into a battery powered one, for light working , unless you anticipate felling mighty large ones. 

Battery power don't need the hearing protection necessary for those loud gas ones.

Speaking as a nearly deaf "fool", that did not protect my hearing until it was nearly gone, you are using hearing protection aren't you?

If not, START. 

Once it's gone you have to use hearing aids to enjoy almost everything.


ED


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

I am so glad I asked you guys --- I like the Battery Option --- I want to go check that out.
Actually - I see a whole bunch of options.
Seems the 2 pack of Battery Back up for the Dewalt is actually more expensive than the actual saw! 


Just so I am clear about "mighty large ones"
Is diameter of tree / log a good gauge?
Let's say -- unlikely I cut a whole lot bigger than 12" diameter -- if I had to guess.


I lost my hearing at concerts in the 80's, 90's and 00's --- but have enough to hear what my kids are up to and still be able to "pretend" I didn't hear them when they ask for something.

As far as hearing aids -- I've never used this chainsaw more than 10 minutes or so -- but point taken.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would consider a 10" diameter or larger too much for the smaller saws.

In my youth I worked a summer as a real lumberjack, carried a 36" Stihl up and down a mountain, Felling 80' tall 12" -15" diameter trees. 

Which were shipped off to a log cabin "kit" sales manufacturer. 

ED


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

There is absolutely no way that a battery powered chainsaw is going to carry it' share of the load. No way! Well, sorry, but not having seen one in action that's what I thought. Last week we had some high winds and part of a neighbors tree came down, 10-12" diameter, 20-30' long, and 7-8' off the ground, the butt end stuck in the tree that it came from and the top hung up in a couple of other trees. He wanted to know if I would pull it free with the tractor, so I did, and then went home. Wondered what he was going to do with it as the last I knew I didn't think he had a chainsaw, but he didn't ask and I had some other things I was working on. An hour or so later I was at a breaking point, realized I had not heard a chainsaw running so decided I may as well get it over with, got a chainsaw out, and off I went. There he was, almost done, stacking the firewood he had cut with his Husky electric saw. So I watched him cut a few last pieces and have to say that saw was impressive. I don't have a single reservation about them any more. And the nice thing is, OP, only one fill cap, and it takes only bar oil, no gasoline and no 2 cycle oil, so nothing to get mixed up!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

nysepete said:


> I am so glad I asked you guys --- I like the Battery Option --- I want to go check that out.
> Actually - I see a whole bunch of options.
> Seems the 2 pack of Battery Back up for the Dewalt is actually more expensive than the actual saw!
> 
> ...


I think the biggest I have cut down would be in 8-10" range.
Yes the batteries are expensive, but I also have the weed eater, blower, hedge trimmer and drills and flashlight. The 5 amp hour battery that comes with the saw is great.

I don't cut down too may trees, because I don't have a place to get rid of them. the only reason I cut the last ones down was my neighbor rented a 12" chipper for Memorial day weekend.


----------



## nysepete (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for all this! Truly -- I love these forums.

My wife calls you my "friends" but there is a better word for all the help I've found here.

I just hope one day I have something to offer in return!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

nysepete said:


> Thanks for all this! Truly -- I love these forums.
> 
> My wife calls you my "friends" but there is a better word for all the help I've found here.
> 
> I just hope one day I have something to offer in return!


Just knowing that we are truly appreciated, for our infinite experience, is plenty .

Most of us were at one time as green as you are, so don't think that we were born this smart, and wise.

We made some mistakes along the way ourselves.

ED


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Most of us were at one time as green as you are, so don't think that we were born this smart, and wise.
> 
> We made some mistakes along the way ourselves.
> 
> ED


Agreed. I've told younger guys any number of times that when an older guy gathers his most condescending tone and says something like "well I sure as heck wouldn't have done that", more often than not it means "well I sure as heck wouldn't have done that, AGAIN, not after what I went through when I did it that way".


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you're just taking down smaller stuff, say 6-8" or less, maybe look at one of the electric chain saws. I like EGO 56v tools and they make 3 chainsaw sizes, 14", 16", and 18". There are also good offerings from other brands. These will save you all those small gas engine headaches.

I see you talked about 10" and 12" trees but, really... how many of those do you have??


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Echo makes excellent quality equipment and I would recommend ANY of their outdoor power equipment . And so does Stihl and Husqavarna . No matter how good a quality unit it is if it's a 2 cycle and the operator runs it on straight gas ........... it goes boom ! Do you also have weed trimmer or gas blower ? They are also 2 cycle .


----------

